# 50's channel



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

I bet I'm the only one here that only listens to the 50's music station on XM-Radio. I listen to it on line and in the car!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am 55 years old but I listen to the 50's and 60's quite a bit. My brother is 16 years older then me and growing up the 50's music was always on the radio.

I hope to retire in a couple of years and with my free time I want to go through a ton of reel to reel tapes that I have that were recorded in the 50's and early 60's. One recording is of a newscast from WIRL in Peoria from 1956 that talks about the 56 Olympics and President Eisenhower. I hope to convert some of the recordings to digital and post them on: http://www.reelradio.com/
or a similar site. I just have never had the time to go through and categorize what I have. I know I have a lot of recording from WSAI in Cincinnati during its heyday as a top 40 station in the early 60's.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Good luck with the tapes, Phil. Older tapes can be a real (not reel) problem playing back. I have bunches of tapes that won't play properly now.  I have heard that cooking properly in a convection oven can cure the problems, but I haven't tried that yet, not owning a convection oven nor knowing what the room that one would be used in is for.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm more of a '60s guy, but I will listen to The 50s on 5 every once in a while


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm definitely a child of the Eighties, but I find myself far more likely to check out 50s On 5 than XM8 (and the 1940s channel still more than either). The music is fun, and the presentation is far more enjoyable than the genre-mashing hit-radio approach -- complete with those horrible, if era-appropriate, FX sounders -- taken by the later-decade stations. 

'Course, I'm still more likely to be checking in on Lucy, Fungus or Laugh USA...


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm primarily a 60's, 70's listener along with smooth jazz and old school r & b, but I enjoy 50's also


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

Old Tv Watcher said:


> I bet I'm the only one here that only listens to the 50's music station on XM-Radio. I listen to it on line and in the car!


Have you checked out Alex Ward's "Pink and Black Days" show 6pm ET Saturdays on the 50s channel?


----------

